# Look What I Found



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I was checking a camera yesterday and came across this. Think it's legit? I'm sure the man has spent some time elk hunting in Utah.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I know of 3 occasions he traveled to Utah to chase Mtn lions as a good friend of mine got to be part of the fun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not the same Ted, but I found this one last year on the bow hunt.:shock:
BTW nice find!8)


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Fowlmouth, is that up by Electric Lake? I've heard of one up there but never seen it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Creepy BTW


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

polarbear said:


> Hey Fowlmouth, is that up by Electric Lake? I've heard of one up there but never seen it.


 Strawberry area


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not the same Ted, but I found this one last year on the bow hunt.:shock:
> BTW nice find!8)


We found one of these carved into a tree AND the body/bones of one of the girls he'd killed. It was in the Pavant range.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Super creepy


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

longbow said:


> We found one of these carved into a tree AND the body/bones of one of the girls he'd killed. It was in the Pavant range.


Bundy or Nugent? :?


----------

